# Vortex Optics Strikefire II Red Dot



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Son1 brought his new Vortex Optics StrikeFire II Red Dot mounted on his Colt LE6920 for me to test today (before I commenced to drinking...Safety First People!) So we gathered our eyes and ears and headed to the range. It was a glorious Sunday morning and Son1 had previously zero'd the optic so we were ready to go. I'm no trained Warrior like many of you guys so be easy on me if I say something that makes me look like the average citizen that I am!

I've shot nothing but Iron sights on my AR's for the past few years, I wanted to get back to basics plus I didn't want to waste money on Optics that I may not like. So I've tested a few and I'm here to tell you, the Vortex Strikefire was a pleasure to use. Even with my old eyes, I was able to pick out the dot easily and was on target immediately. Then I did a couple of 3 shot drills alternating from 3 different targets and WOW, so much easier to accomplish this drill using the Vortex vs iron sights!

You can change intensity of the dot and also choose from green or red. I preferred the red. And it melded perfectly with the Colt fixed front sight. We shot off the bench from 100 yards then moved to 50 yards to do the drills.

I really enjoyed shooting with this little red dot and will most likely buy one. Suggested retail is $239 but Son1 picked his up at one of the big box retailers for $159. ($179-$20 Discount Store Coupon applied) Or look at Amazon for $175. Thanks for listening and be safe out there! (Time for a Bourbon and Diet Coke now!)

View attachment 11805


Vortex Optics - StrikeFire II Red Dot


----------



## Ripon (Dec 22, 2012)

My brother in law bought his first AR about a month ago and they gave him one. Not sure why but he sold it too me pretty cheap and bought a scope. I like it. It's on one of my ARs and it's pretty good.


----------



## Kur0n (Sep 22, 2014)

Vortex also has one of the best warrentys around. Its no questions asked you drop it off a cliff it breaks the hardest part of the situation will be walking down to pick up the pieces.


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

We need to see pictures man!


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

I had a gen 1 strikefire, the 4MOA dot was a little large for astigmatism though. Sooo I sold it off for a SPARC which is 2MOA, which I sold and then got another SPARC when was bad from PSA, so I got it replaced with one that had a Gen II base. So I had to get that thru Vortex who sent me a TShirt for the trouble.

I sold off that SPARC but have a nice TShirt

I traded off my Crossfire II 2-7 x 32 scope for a Rossi Matched pair that I sold 

I'll buy another Vortex product whenever the urge hits again with no regrets


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

I do not have a strike fire yet, but my next optic will probably be the Vortex Spitfire, Great product, great company.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

Vortex Optics - AR15.COM


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

James m said:


> We need to see pictures man!


Not the best pic jamesm...
View attachment 11949


----------



## sparkyprep (Jul 5, 2013)

Guys, I have to ask- why would you pick this over an EOTech? My EOTech is a Cadillac, and I love it dearly. Other than price, is there something better about this red dot?


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

sparkyprep said:


> Guys, I have to ask- why would you pick this over an EOTech? My EOTech is a Cadillac, and I love it dearly. Other than price, is there something better about this red dot?


Sparky,

My son bought it, he's a firefighter/paramedic and doesn't make much money. I think he would have loved the EOTech but price got in the way. I do not own an EOTech but I've shot weapons with them and they are EXCELLENT.

My opinion is The Vortex is an economically priced alternative. For around 175 ish, not a bad solution. I was impressed.

But on another note, since he lives at the firehouse, he keeps it at my place in my safe... which means...I use it ! HA! Jokes on him! :joyous:

Take care sir!


----------



## sparkyprep (Jul 5, 2013)

Ok, I was just wondering if I spent all that money on an inferior product. There is nothing wrong with saving some green anywhere you can. Congrats to your son, and you.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

sparkyprep said:


> Ok, I was just wondering if I spent all that money on an inferior product. There is nothing wrong with saving some green anywhere you can. Congrats to your son, and you.


Maybe I'll talk my other son into the EOTech...he too keeps his Colt at my house in my safe. (Idiots they are, but they are my idiots!):joyous:


----------



## Salt-N-Pepper (Aug 18, 2014)

sparkyprep said:


> Ok, I was just wondering if I spent all that money on an inferior product. There is nothing wrong with saving some green anywhere you can. Congrats to your son, and you.


Have you shot both the Vortex and the EOTech?

I don't own any EOTech's, not because I don't like them, but rather because if I am going to spend real money on an optic I would much rather have a Trijicon ACOG myself, no batteries to run out on you, no electronics to brake. But that's me.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Salt-N-Pepper said:


> I am going to spend real money on an optic I would much rather have a Trijicon ACOG myself, no batteries to run out on you, no electronics to brake. But that's me.


Slippy Like! (But Slippy looks in his wallet and calculates all the money spent on whiskey and woman and slaps his forehead and groans...coulda had an ACOG.)
View attachment 11950

https://www.trijicon.com/na_en/products/product1.php?id=ACOG


----------



## darsk20 (Jun 1, 2015)

Another option I have heard numerous good things about (i.e. take with a grain of salt) is Mepro. My understanding is that the Israelis are switching from Trijicon to Mepro.

http://www.meprolight.com/


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

I bought an EOtech with my AR. I love it. But, my next purchase I will certainly be looking at a more economical purchase. I paid way to much for that one. I did the research on the weapon and new exactly where I was going and what I wanted to pay. But the guy talked me into the EOtech before I did any research on them.


----------



## GasholeWillie (Jul 4, 2014)

Another optic to take a look at for you guys who seek a budget optic for an AR is Lucid HD7. I bought mine from either Brownells or Primary Arms, I'm thinking Brownells because Primary was out of stock. It looks like an ACOG, is stoutly built (cast alu with a rubberized coating), has 4 reticles dot, circle dot, arrow with hash marks, and a "T" made of dots. Here is where it gets interesting. With almost all multiple reticle red dots, the user is almost forced to make a decision on which they like and stay with it as the changing of the reticle almost always means that you need to re zero the sight for it to be on. Not so with the Lucid. Once zeroed, you can change reticles and it holds zero. Designed in Wyoming, built in China I believe to Lucid's specs. $200 ish. I had narrowed down my choice to either Vortex or Lucid and I went with the Lucid. Runs on a AAA battery, so long life span, auto shut off after 2 hours, has a photo cell on top that controls how bright the reticle is or you can set it and stay the same brightness all the time. Military Arms Channel on you tube does a great review and there is another guy on there that also does a strong review.

EOTech. Could not justify spending that much on a paper punch sight, Lucid more than meets my needs.


----------



## sparkyprep (Jul 5, 2013)

GasholeWillie said:


> Another optic to take a look at for you guys who seek a budget optic for an AR is Lucid HD7. I bought mine from either Brownells or Primary Arms, I'm thinking Brownells because Primary was out of stock. It looks like an ACOG, is stoutly built (cast alu with a rubberized coating), has 4 reticles dot, circle dot, arrow with hash marks, and a "T" made of dots. Here is where it gets interesting. With almost all multiple reticle red dots, the user is almost forced to make a decision on which they like and stay with it as the changing of the reticle almost always means that you need to re zero the sight for it to be on. Not so with the Lucid. Once zeroed, you can change reticles and it holds zero. Designed in Wyoming, built in China I believe to Lucid's specs. $200 ish. I had narrowed down my choice to either Vortex or Lucid and I went with the Lucid. Runs on a AAA battery, so long life span, auto shut off after 2 hours, has a photo cell on top that controls how bright the reticle is or you can set it and stay the same brightness all the time. Military Arms Channel on you tube does a great review and there is another guy on there that also does a strong review.
> 
> EOTech. Could not justify spending that much on a paper punch sight, Lucid more than meets my needs.


While I agree that all I currently do with my AR is punch paper, melons, ceramic tiles, tannerite, and steel, I purchased and outfitted my rifle the same way I train with it- with every intention of having a reliable, adaptive tool to use in a WROL situation.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Put me down for the mepro 21.






No batteries. Day and night . Current issue IDF.


----------



## GasholeWillie (Jul 4, 2014)

sparkyprep said:


> While I agree that all I currently do with my AR is punch paper, melons, ceramic tiles, tannerite, and steel, I purchased and outfitted my rifle the same way I train with it- with every intention of having a reliable, adaptive tool to use in a WROL situation.


Well, I did quite a bit of research before buying the optic. The only negatives I have for the optic is that it is red only, I prefer green for some reason and it is a bit heavy. But for the light recoil of a 5.56 round, makes it closer to a .22lr. I have no doubt the optic I have will work just fine for my purposes. Lifetime warranty, bought from Brownells which backs up everything they sell. No worries just because the WROL goes sideways my optic will fail. Besides, it is co witnessed with the BUIS.


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

I like the optical sights with the green dot. It shows up a lot better during daylight hours and in the dark they show up as well as the red.
The same can be said for lasers. In bright sunlight the red doesn't show up or is very hard to see.


----------

